# will being small hurt her?



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Honey played Houdini and managed to get into the boys cages for an unknown amount of time.
She is very tiny for her age, but not dwarf I am told, and all of my males are standard size.
IF by change she were to have gotten pregnant would her being so small mean she is in danger? 
I have no clue when it comes to rats and pregnancies.. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

How old is she?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I think, for the most part the babies will grow for whatever size is doable for the mom. But, there have been complications with babies being too big, like with any animal. You could get her spayed and avoid the possible litter if you are worried about it.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

2 1/2 months old roughly (June 28th)


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Ohhhhhh yea she is a baby herself. Being so young, it is more dangerous from what I've read.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

How long ago did the accidental interaction occur?


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

it happened last week she and her cage mate (who is younger) both managed to get OUT of their cage but she got into the boys somehow. 
I've just been too busy to post here until today.
her younger cage mate is bigger than she is too.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've heard people say galvastrop can be given abort a pregnancy in rats. I don't have any first hand experience with accidental pregnancy though, but her being young it might have complications. Hopefully someone with more knowledge can chime in soon


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

It's Galastop and I highly recommend you get some ASAP. She's just a baby herself and pregnancy has a high chance to kill her. Get her to a vet, tell them that you need Galastop and DO NOT back down till she's given a dose. If it happens to be too late for the galastop then I would spay.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I thrid galastop, shes a baby and pregnancy places a lot of strain on the system, not to mention the risk of birthing complications. One dose should be fine for her even though shes young, defintly less likley to cause issues than a full spay or giving birth. Ive heard you can use it all through pregnancy, but personally i would struggle in the last 5 days or so as the babies will be much more developed at that stage. The earlier the better.


----------

